# It's Frank Z's birthday!!!



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2013)

i'll bet you guys didn't know that it was his birthday today, the 16th of january.

there's never been a smoother guy in all of north america.


check out google for more info...


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Frank Z! I hope you have a great day! Don't slip with those knives!!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Frank!!! Hope you have a fab year


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wishing you a fabulous birthday Frank


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Frank Z!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Frank!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Big Guy!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2013)

uh oh, i think this joke is fetting a chilly reception. you might almost call it icy.

GOOGLE!


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy birthday....Look folks Captain Jack F. Zarrow is another year older. 







Happy Birthday to you.....


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2013)

ok, well, frank might get a kick out of this, but the joke died a while ago.

i posted this last night when he was online, hoping he'd see it first.

it's frank zamboni's birthday. inventor of the ice resurfacing machine. very important to hockey folk.

but not our frank z.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll take the cakes though...



I always wanted a Zamboni... those things are awesome.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2013)

Frank, when your birthday actually arrives, we will just refer you back to this page.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 16, 2013)

Does this mean no cake???


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 16, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Does this mean no cake???




That's usually what it means...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 16, 2013)

Did anyone else see the Google Doodle for today?  You get to drive a Zamboie .... sorry, no cake though.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> That's usually what it means...



Worst.  Birthday.  Ever.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2013)

Shortest Birthday ever...


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2013)

kathleen, when is your/our frank z's birthday?  i looked and it's not in his profile.  45 years old is...


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 16, 2013)

He was born on the anniversary that Christopher Columbus arrived.

I was born on the 203rd day of this year.  

When is yours?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 17, 2013)

Well then ... Happy Birthday to the Zamboni guy!


----------

